# eliminare pacchetti da overlay disinstallato [risolto]

## djinnZ

Sto cercando di aggiornare ed ho qualche problema che credo sia dovuto ai pacchetti rimasti del compianto overlay xeffects (che ho stupidamente cancellato).

Esiste un modo per riconoscerli? (a parte ritrovare una immagine di xeffects e trovarli con eix, a tanto ci arrivo)

----------

## DANNO__

Una volta mi è capitato un problema simile,ho reinstallato l'overlay con layman,e ho fatto piazza pulita di tutti i pakketti dell'over installati,poi l'ho rimosso sempre tramite layman

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Prova a usare eix.. ci sono 4 o cinque opzioni per i pacchetti installati da overlay

----------

## djinnZ

si ma da overlay installati.

----------

## riverdragon

Ho un paio di idee, ma descrivi meglio il problema perché potrebbero non centrare nulla.

----------

## djinnZ

Avevo come overlay xeffects, /usr/local/portage e gechi più schifezza assortita da sunrise e lukejr (gestiti con link in locale o copiati e modificati in esso).

Molto intelligentemente ho cancellato completamente xeffects e l'overlay locale e quindi non so più quali pacchetti sono stati compilati con l'ebuild in portage e quali con l'ebuild dell'overlay o peggio con quello in locale.

----------

## Scen

Nelle ultime versioni stabili di eix ti viene visualizzato anche da che eventuale overlay proviene il pacchetto installato (mettendo [N], con N=numero overlay, in base al riepilogo finale che ti fa eix).

Se proviene da un overlay, ma non riesce ad individuare quest'ultimo, dovrebbe visualizzarti un [?] a fianco del numero di versione. Prova.

Penso che con un

```

eix -Ic|grep \[\?\]

```

dovresti riuscire a tirare fuori qualcosa di utile.

Non metto la mano sul fuoco, però penso possa funzionare.

----------

## djinnZ

non riporta nulla ma...

```
eix -Ic|grep \[\[1]\]
```

 mi riporta anche pacchetti che non sono mai stati parte dell'overlay locale quindi li ho trovati (roba in x11-proto) spero.

----------

## magowiz

prova eix-test-obsolete, nell'ultima sezione ti illustra tutti i pacchetti che non sono più nel portage inoltre anche i pacchetti che sono stati installati con ebuild non più presenti, come per esempio, appunto, gli ebuild di overlay rimossi.

----------

## djinnZ

nel caso specifico non riportava nulla poichè le versioni sono allineate alle correnti di portage, grazie comunque per la dritta.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> nel caso specifico non riportava nulla poichè le versioni sono allineate alle correnti di portage, grazie comunque per la dritta.

 

in realtà anche io avevo rimosso l'overlay xeffects (non più mantenuto) e l'avevo rimpiazzato con desktop-effects , per ciascun pacchetto che avevo installato con xeffects , anche a parità di versione con una ebuild di un altro overlay, mi riportava una voce in fondo ad eix-test-obsolete segnalandomi appunto i pacchetti installati da ebuilds non più presenti. Per questo te l'ho suggerito  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

evidentemente non aggiornato eix nel frattempo, anche perchè non ho trovato informazione alcuna in /var/db/pkg sulla provenienza degli ebuild quindi è solo la sua cache a riportare qualcosa.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> evidentemente non aggiornato eix nel frattempo, anche perchè non ho trovato informazione alcuna in /var/db/pkg sulla provenienza degli ebuild quindi è solo la sua cache a riportare qualcosa.

 

sì esatto , andava aggiornato il db di eix in quanto eix-test-obsolete non usa il db dei pacchetti di portage (quello in /var/db/pkg) ma quello di eix, quindi dopo ogni sync del portage o degli overlay, dopo ogni aggiunta/rimozione di overlay va aggiornato, altrimenti quel comando ritorna risultati non aggiornati.

----------

